# 68 GTO gas tank



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what year model gas tanks will fit a 68 GTO?

Dean


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mostly, only a '68 gas tank will fit. The downside is heating the filler tube solder on the old filler tube to remove it, and then re-soldering it to the new tank.

I have read on the PY forum where one of their members used a '69 tank with the pre-attached filler tube but he had to modify the angle of the filler tube to get it to fit to the '68 bumper opening.

Here's a thread that may be helpful to you:

New stainless steel gas tank - PY Online Forums


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you. I really didn't want to have to remove the old filler neck and put it on a new tank but the company I ordered the tank with the neck already attached has given me the run around for the last 2 month. Looks like I'm going to order a tank and just take it along with the old one to a radiator shop and have them remove the old filler neck and reattached it to the new tank and be done with it.

Thanks 
Dean


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Akhuntr said:


> Thank you. I really didn't want to have to remove the old filler neck and put it on a new tank but the company I ordered the tank with the neck already attached has given me the run around for the last 2 month. Looks like I'm going to order a tank and just take it along with the old one to a radiator shop and have them remove the old filler neck and reattached it to the new tank and be done with it.
> 
> Thanks
> Dean


Best of luck with this, Knowledgeable radiator guys should be able to do this in a snap.


----------

